# Breeding Bettas



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

OKay i need some help i have a 10 gal , with one male in and ready to breed i'm going to get a divider to split them up when i get the female but is there any plants or anything else i could use for the bubble nest i heard u can use a cup but how would i put it in thanks for ur replies.

- Jonno


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i read that you should add plants if you wish to breed. this way it gives the female a place to hide if the male is bothering her. live plants are ideal so the fake plants dont cut up the fins. you can use a styrofoam cup and just float it in the water. There are many different methods of breeding bettas, but here are a few. http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.asp?catid=37


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Java moss or floating wisteria are my 2 favorites. Live plants aren't a necessity though. Fake plants can be used but if so, the peferred ones are silk. Live plants will breed infusoria which the fry will eat after they enter the freeswimming stage (3-4 days after hatching). A place for the female to hide is a good idea and a flower pot or similiar will suffice. The divider isn't necessary though. Once introduced, they will need access for up to 3 days. Once spawning has ended (if it occurs at all), remove the female and treat any wounds (there will likely be a few). Leave the male in until the majority of the fry are freeswimming. Remove him and treat also. Be sure to feed them (the parents) well the next couple of days as they may have not eaten for awhile.


----------

